# Torano event



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my pics from the Torano event. I didnt take that many pics for some reason. I did get one of my haul and part of Yesenia's she also got some Torano's and Charlie signed a hat for her. We had a great time and it was good to see everyone again and to meet TOJE and Charlie.

Barry attacked me with a little hand to hand I'll post those pics later tonight. Thanks bro!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great looking place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Like I said before I wish I was there. Oh and mike you need a haircut:lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics = great time!
And that shop is amazing!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Dozer, you are no longer allowed to take pictures of me


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice looking cigars in that caddy bro... thanks for the pics


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics and a nice looking shop too!! Quit a selection of humidors I see there!!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Like I said before I wish I was there. Oh and mike you need a haircut:lol:


Yeah scruffy, go get a haircut


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dang dozer ! looks like great times.
did you smoke any new toranos or anything


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pics...and it looks like you all had a good time


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Very cool Dozer you are getting out to lost of events. Good stuff.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a great time Mike. I certainly would have had him sign a box of siganture toros for me - my favorite in the line!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great event


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Good times....wish everyday was an event and meeting guys/gals like you all.

Thanks for coming and I enjoyed the company.

You got a 'keeper' DOZER!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

TOJE said:


> Good times....wish everyday was an event and meeting guys/gals like you all.
> 
> Thanks for coming and I enjoyed the company.
> 
> *You got a 'keeper' DOZER!!*


Quoted for absolute truth!

Brother you have no idea she's the girl of my dreams AND she's a cigar smoker.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

DOZER, not only does she smoke em, she knows all about them.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics Mike and it was great herfin' with you all again. See you soon....... 

Charlie


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics Mike. glad i could make it


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Im blushing...how sweet!  Thank you, Steven. 

And dont worry... he's stuck with me for a very, very long time. Or as long as he can put up with me LOL


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

We need Yesenia to come to more herfs.. Shes way active after one.. It's nice to have some charm and beauty on these boards


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

TOJE said:


> DOZER, not only does she smoke em, she knows all about them.


Brains and beauty, a perfect combination!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> Dozer, you are no longer allowed to take pictures of me


I'll make you a deal...

You dont point your camera at me and I wont point mine at you.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

redbeard said:


> dang dozer ! looks like great times.
> did you smoke any new toranos or anything


I didnt even buy any. I already have several boxes and didnt need any. Yesenia got some though.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

DOZER said:


> I didnt even buy any. I already have several boxes and didnt need any. Yesenia got some though.


haha nice !!! smoke em if got em right !!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you know I need to say in all this torano really does make some amazing cigars and have been truly under-rated around the boards lately. If anyone is into maduros at a great price try the casa torano maduro


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

DOZER said:


> I'll make you a deal...
> 
> You dont point your camera at me and I wont point mine at you.


Deal!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

When the Tribute 2008 drops I think you will all be awed...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Doogie said:


> great pics Mike. glad i could make it


Me too considering I hadn't seen you since the Monticristo Roon herf last month.


----------

